# Maybe Crazy



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is anyone out there doing subsurface liquuid nitrogen application in hay fields? If so, how well does it work and how much does it effect soil pH? Our dry weather here and the loss of nitrogen from urea volatilization got me to wondering is anyone doing this.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

If my memory is correct that was addresss at the Clemson class on hay about two months back here. You may want to ask their expert on hay. Not sure I have his name quickly but should have in info from the class. The results, do not remember but we are spraying ours.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Interesting. Post for all of us to see the info please.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Troy Farmer said:


> Is anyone out there doing subsurface liquuid nitrogen application in hay fields? If so, how well does it work and how much does it effect soil pH? Our dry weather here and the loss of nitrogen from urea volatilization got me to wondering is anyone doing this.


I knifed 28 in last year when I couldn't get urea using 30" centers. The ridges where obvious!

My plan is to knife it in again this year at 1/2 rate (two passes) on diagonals.

A couple of years ago, I knifed anhydrous in the fall. The effects on production were noticeable, but the knife tracks really made the field rough.

I did not notice any effects on PH.

Ralph


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I knifed 28 in last year when I couldn't get urea using 30" centers. The ridges where obvious!
> 
> My plan is to knife it in again this year at 1/2 rate (two passes) on diagonals.
> 
> ...


I did some looking on the internet today. I see some companies are doing disk openers like no till drills, but everything I see is geared toward row crops. That's why I wondered about hay fields. I wondered if you would end up with a dark green stripe every how many inches.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I would think you'd have to have a disk opener to do it in a hay field.

We tried knifing in anhydrous on our corn ground and then no tilling but the field was to rough afterwards. It did leave nice residue on top of the ground compared to a chisel plow applying anhydrous but still to rough.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Troy Farmer said:


> Is anyone out there doing subsurface liquuid nitrogen application in hay fields? If so, how well does it work and how much does it effect soil pH? Our dry weather here and the loss of nitrogen from urea volatilization got me to wondering is anyone doing this.


Could you have your urea coated for slow release? I'm trying that on my corn silage this year. Had the urea coated and then all my fertilizer spread on top, then no tilled corn into the field.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IHCman said:


> I would think you'd have to have a disk opener to do it in a hay field.
> 
> We tried knifing in anhydrous on our corn ground and then no tilling but the field was to rough afterwards. It did leave nice residue on top of the ground compared to a chisel plow applying anhydrous but still to rough.


Thats just one of the reasons we quit side dressing anhydrous in no-till corn, even with mole knives the endrows were getting really rough.

Built our own 16 row 28% applicator. Tractor doesn't even know its back there running 7-8 mph.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Thats just one of the reasons we quit side dressing anhydrous in no-till corn, even with mole knives the endrows were getting really rough.
> 
> Built our own 16 row 28% applicator. Tractor doesn't even know its back there running 7-8 mph.


I'm assuming you built it as no-till? I'm not in corn country here so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Troy Farmer said:


> I'm assuming you built it as no-till? I'm not in corn country here so forgive my ignorance.


Yep, cousin had a 15' Great Plains no till drill. He sold it and the buyer just wanted the cart, but not the no-till coulters, so we unbolted the tube the coulters are bolted to and took em home. Found a 16 row brillion cultivater frame and made up some custom mounting brackets for the no -till coulters and made some arms up to hold the nozzle assemblies behind the coulters and we were in business. Run it behind a White 4-175 with a 750 gallon stainless tank mounted over the rear axle. The White can tiptoe thru places a regular anhydrous bar and tank would be sunk.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriverhay said:


> Interesting. Post for all of us to see the info please.


Have not forgotten. Talked with my two partners who also attended and neither can remember injecting nitrogen being mentioned. Working on getting hay expert contact for you.


----------

